# any one know about Look 231



## AlexCad5 (Jan 2, 2005)

I assume it was their entry level frame set. When was it built?
I like the bike and bought it as NOS last year. I think of it as a "Caddy" of a bike. Super cushy, slightly overweight, kind of flexy, with a definate sexiness. Great long distance bike.


----------



## Dave Hickey (Jan 27, 2002)

AlexCad5 said:


> I assume it was their entry level frame set. When was it built?
> I like the bike and bought it as NOS last year. I think of it as a "Caddy" of a bike. Super cushy, slightly overweight, kind of flexy, with a definate sexiness. Great long distance bike.


Great long distance bike. It was sold in the mid-90's. The lowest end LOOK at the time was the 221. The 221 has aluminum stays and fork. The 231 had carbon stays. The weight was just under 4lbs for frame and fork so it really isn't that much heavier than other LOOK of that period. Does yours have a carbon or aluminum fork?

At the time LOOK sold the 221,231,251,and 271 lugged frames

I liked 231 and 251 because they have smooth lug/tube interface instead of the standard stepped lugs on the 221 and 271.

Tell me what size you have and I'll send the geometry if you're interested..


----------



## AlexCad5 (Jan 2, 2005)

Dave Hickey said:


> Great long distance bike. It was sold in the mid-90's. The lowest end LOOK at the time was the 221. The 221 has aluminum stays and fork. The 231 had carbon stays. The weight was just under 4lbs for frame and fork so it really isn't that much heavier than other LOOK of that period. Does yours have a carbon or aluminum fork?
> 
> At the time LOOK sold the 221,231,251,and 271 lugged frames
> 
> ...


 It was sold with a very heavy @600gm, Pizzaz carbon fork. I have not (yet) replaced since what is available in a 1" fork is more than I paid for the frame. I had been wondering about the smooth lugs/tube transition, which isn't what Look is known for.
At times I wondered if it might be a counterfit, but then if you were going to make a counterfit you would copy the high end frame, wouldn't you.
The paint has cracked along the top tube / lug connection, although I don't have any reason to think that it indicates it is becoming unbonded. I've got just under 2000miles on this frame, riding it from August to December of last year when I tore it down to for parts to build up two other frames. Just getting it built up again, and hope to take it out tomorrow.
It's 57cm, and although is a little to big for me in the seat tube (in terms of modern ideas about sizing) the ride is stable and steering is neutral, and the lenght of the tubes ultimately make it even more comfortable. I especially noticed on the trainer it was flexy at the bb, although my high cadence /moderate power style means it probably doesn't matter that much. 
Thanks for all of your info.


----------

